# Why does flash player suck so badly?



## D007 (Jun 16, 2012)

It keeps crashing on me constantly, I'm so sick of it. Is there anything else I can use to play flash? Flash is so fail, it hasn't worked right or reliably in years..
Idc if it's some hack method or w/e.. Anything is better than this.
It even crashes my entire system sometimes because it hangs so bad I have to hard reboot.. What garbage..
Adobe, you are fail...

I have a wedding to perform, I'll be back later, thank you guys for any info.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 16, 2012)

D007 said:


> It even crashes my entire system sometimes because it hangs so bad I have to hard reboot..


Flash can't do that.  You got a hardware/driver problem.


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2012)

I've had zero issues as of late.

Run the uninstaller: http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/uninstall-flash-player-windows.html

Then reinstall the latest version.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 16, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Flash can't do that.  You got a hardware/driver problem.



This. I'd try disabling hardware acceleration and see what happens. I've had flash f up a lot because I was using my GPU to fold and the folding was starving flash player if resources.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 16, 2012)

Flash can indeed crash your system but I've only seen it happen with the help of buggy video drivers. Was an issue with 4670s up until I think 11.4


----------



## D007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hmm, ok I'm going to try a clean install of drivers and some driver sweeper action. 
Thanks fellas. ^^
I also disabled hardware acceleration but it kept crashing.

Did a clean install after running driver sweeper in safe mode. Uninstalled flash using the uninstaller and reinstalled it. 
Will let ya know.. ^^

EDIT: So far so good.. Didn't crash on the video I just watched. Maybe it was just driver related, to soon to tell.


----------

